# Intrawest eBay for $1



## ching (Aug 2, 2012)

There is a current auction for 180 Intrawest Club points at $1.  Has  anyone dealt with the seller and what are your thoughts on this listing?  

Please see 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLUB-INTRAW...80-POINTS-ANNUALLY-FREE-CLOSING-/190707891156


Would appreciate any feedback on the validity of this auction.


----------



## presley (Aug 2, 2012)

The seller has a good reputation from what I've read here.  Club Intrawest has right of first refusal.  I don't know if they would likely use it or not.

EDIT TO ADD:  I see the MFs are listed differently in the ad.  The contract should have the right version.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 2, 2012)

*ROFR*

My information is about a year old, so take it with a grain of salt.  I heard ROFR for anything under about $60/point.


----------

